# caractéristique mac



## solo_fr (12 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche des caractéristiques d'un vieux mac.
Je suis tombé sur un site (il y a un an à peu près)
où il y avait toute les caractéristiques de tous les mac 
depuis la création d'apple et malheureusement je n'arrive plus 
à le retrouver.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Solo


----------



## mad'doc (12 Janvier 2004)

Pas de problème, c'est Histoire d'Apple





Mais si tu avais regardé dans le sujet Adresses utiles dans Jurassic Mac (toujours en première ou seconde ligne); tu aurais trouvé.


----------



## ficelle (12 Janvier 2004)

il y a aussi  mactracker


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (13 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, c'est Histoire d'Apple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauf qu'il manque deux liens important : www.everymac.com et www.lowendmac.com


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Sauf qu'il manque deux liens important : www.everymac.com et www.lowendmac.com


Ben rajoute-les


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (14 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben rajoute-les



Il faudrait les mettre au début dans le premier post et je ne suis pas admin


----------

